# CUDA x264 / XVid Encoder



## Arrow1982 (10. Juli 2008)

Gibt es da schon was brauchbares? Eine Anwendung mit der man auch Einstellungen treffen kann bzgl. Bitrate, Nachschärfen, Deinterlacen, Alpha, Beta, Keyframeabstand, etc? Weil diese Ipod Konverter oder ähnliche Programme sind für den **** weil die liefern schlechte Qualität und sind auch ned schneller wie wenn ich das auf meiner Quadcore CPU rechne.


----------



## Arrow1982 (24. Juli 2008)

Raufschieb!

Keiner ne Idee?


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. Juli 2008)

Wohl nicht, da hier eher doppelte Genauigkeit (64bit) gefragt ist und das ist bei aktuellen GPUs nunmal schnarchlahm, da mehrere Durchgänge benötigt werden.

Da solltest eher nach 64bit Codecs schauen und dir ein 64bit OS besorgen, damit könnts noch 'nen Eggel schneller sein.


----------

